# 37 week scan and update



## MrsCLH (Sep 6, 2011)

Just thought I'd keep you all posted. 37 weeks today, had a scan this afternoon, all fine, baby weighs 6lb 12oz. Still having hypos, mainly in the night now, so dropped another 2 units overall. Obs not worried but did say at this stage not much benefit to keeping baby in there any longer really so next Tues will have internal examination and depending what cervix is like will be induced!! If its still really hard and hypos are no worse will go another week. 

Get the keys to the new house Friday morning so we're sat surrounded by bags and boxes, we really have ended up cutting it fine!

Will keep you all posted!

Mrs H xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 6, 2011)

Mrs you must be so excited you dont like doing things by half do you moving house and having a baby so close together lol.I do hope labour goes smoothly for you and pleased todays scan was all good x


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 6, 2011)

Glad everything is fine for you. fingers crossed you can go another week so you can move in properly and hubby has time to unpack and get everything sorted for you ready for your little bundle arrives xxx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Moving AND having a baby?!!!! I hope everything goes smoothly - don't you dare even think about the move, that is definitely someone else's responsibility! So excited for you all!


----------



## trophywench (Sep 6, 2011)

What Di said, LOL

Though actually it wouldn't surprise me at all if your waters broke just as the removal van pulled up  ....

I do a double take every time I see your name - on another unrelated forum (motorhomes) we have a trade member who posts as and whose business is CLS !  Your hubby ain't called Mark is he?

LOL


----------



## rachelha (Sep 7, 2011)

So exciting.  Hope baby stays put a little bit longer so you can get their room sorted. Try and let us know how you get on, on Tuesday if you can.  Hope all goes smoothly with the move.


----------



## MrsCLH (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone, im kind of hoping that if they make the decision to induce me next week they'll want me to come back the next day, my appointment isnt till half 4. Maybe I should take all my stuff with me just in case? I hadnt really thought of that. Will try to let u all know on tues anyway, got my new android phone now so easy for me to get on here! Im definitely crossing my fingers for that extra week though!

Trophywench - thats exactly what hubby keeps saying - he's been saying baby will come on the 9th ever since we got the completion date! Oh and he's Matt, not mark 


Xx


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hope everything goes okay for you with the baby and the move!  xx


----------



## MrsCLH (Sep 7, 2011)

Diane - just noticed you're in Stockport - you can come round and help unpack cos that's where we're moving too lol ;-)


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 7, 2011)

Good luck with both future "Events" !  :


----------

